# im dyin here



## bubbagump (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been trying to get estro down for a bit.  I'm on 750 test 600 bold cyp and 750 mast.   I could tell estro was creeping up so I started taking 25mg aromasin every day.  Its been a damn week and I was just listening to Aerosmith -Angel and crying like a little bitch.   Im using up some MP aromasin.  Maybe I should try something different?  All I know is, I feel weird and I sweat like a pig when I sleep and  it stinks like pig shit  and I try to cry at every gay ass opportunity.  Wtf!!!????


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 23, 2013)

How long ago did you get your order from MP??


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2013)

AllDayChemist is fast!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2013)

Will ask PoB to visit and "come and make it alright..."

Ahh, just playing. I had an issue with a batch of MP 'stane a while back (like a year) also. They made good right away, but I'd def look to get another blood test and (if E2 is still too high) consider some Letro for the short run. Letro is harsh, and not a good long term AI in my opinion, but to get your estro under control quickly it can help. Then hit up ADC like SFG suggested for some script quality 'stane.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

Letro!

I'm biased and love it (POB will tell ya I need a break lol)

It will work though, and I would only use it temporarily to get estrogen down if I were you

For you .25-.5mg e2d

Good luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

u got some bunk shit...MP oldschool shit was real good..Get your self some pharma grade AI


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 23, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> AllDayChemist is fast!



Just placed an order with them.  Good to hear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> I've been trying to get estro down for a bit.  I'm on 750 test 600 bold cyp and 750 mast.   I could tell estro was creeping up so I started taking 25mg aromasin every day.  Its been a damn week and I was just listening to Aerosmith -Angel and crying like a little bitch.   Im using up some MP aromasin.  Maybe I should try something different?  All I know is, I feel weird and I sweat like a pig when I sleep and  it stinks like pig shit  and I try to cry at every gay ass opportunity.  Wtf!!!????



Ever ran boldenone before? Maybe EQ?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 23, 2013)

Its a batch I got from MP right before they shut down. 
  POB I ran EQ for a short run before.   Just wanted to given bold cyp a try.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Why not skip all the hassle and draw panels for E2? 

25 mg of aromasin is a weak dose at best.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

im sure u got bunk aro..i used their aro and it was real good but it old stuff..


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 23, 2013)

Agreed with it being bunk. Shady shit was goin on before they shut down. I'm surprised you even got your order tbh. They fuked me on my last one.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 23, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Why not skip all the hassle and draw panels for E2?
> 
> 25 mg of aromasin is a weak dose at best.



I agree on the panels..but how do you figure 25mg of aromasin everyday is a weak dose?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I agree on the panels..but how do you figure 25mg of aromasin everyday is a weak dose?



Clinical studies and experience. 

Half life is 9 hours, higher doses are necessary to yield an acceptable compounding effect. 50 mg of aromasin would yield negligible results in comparison with 25 mg. 50 mg would merely arrive at target faster than 25 mg. It's a great compound. It's certainly requires higher than the commonly recommended doses. I'd consider a 25mg dose twice daily.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 23, 2013)

Ive read in more than one place, that 25mg is basically the highest effective dose of aromasin...anything over will not change a thing.....are you suggesting that 50mg every day of aromasin on 750mg/week should be the norm? 

Now...Ive read that in scientific research....are you defying laws of man?!?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Ive read in more than one place, that 25mg is basically the highest effective dose of aromasin...anything over will not change a thing.....are you suggesting that 50mg every day of aromasin on 750mg/week should be the norm? Now...Ive read that in scientific research....are you defining laws of man?!?



That's kind of what he's saying, the difference in 25mg and 50mg is slight. But he's recommending 2-25mg doses to stabilize serum levels faster and to take into account the shorter half life of aromasin in men vs women


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Ive read in more than one place, that 25mg is basically the highest effective dose of aromasin...anything over will not change a thing.....are you suggesting that 50mg every day of aromasin on 750mg/week should be the norm?



Not at all. I am suggesting that the OP have blood work completed. This is individualistic and too many factors are at play. But Ill provide my views...

Note that the  studies were not done with extreme doses and certainly not with extended periods. So we have to relate with systematic conclusory. That being said, 50 mg would yield a higher compounding effect. While you might reach initial target with either 25 or 50 mg, the difference is 4, 6, 8, etc... weeks into your cycle. Furthermore; dosing Aromasin once daily is unstable. This is not an issue for non-steroid-cycle purposes, however, in the presence of supra-physiological serum testosterone, 25 mg will not compound enough to yield satisfactory results in longer terms. Most certainly not when dosed once daily. For what it's worth, the fear of depleting E2 with aromasin is fruitless at best.

Consider half life and metabolism. 25 mg once daily would be a roller coaster from start to finish. 50 mg would be a roller coaster for 2 weeks max. Beyond that, the compounded serum in your system is enough to sustain healthy E2. The "dips" from a 25 mg daily dose tell a cautionary tale. In short, administering 25 mg daily is playing "Catch Up".


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 23, 2013)

50 mg /day of aromasin seems totally out of wack.  Have you ever tried what you are suggesting? It is all well and good to go around discussing studies and your theories on how they might apply, you need to consider that some unsuspecting member might take your comments as sound advice and end up with their E2 completely crashed and feeling like shit. 

You do point out that individual results will vary, and my experiences are mine alone, but I will offer that while on 600mg Test E/W and 80mg Dbol/day I bumped my Aromasin from 12.5 EOD to 25/day when I thought I might be experiencing elevated E2 and promptly crashed my E2 to single digits.  

Something you may want to contemplate is once a suicide inhibitor like Aromasin has bound up all the circulating aromatase in the body, how long does it take for the circulating level to recover to an effective level. The object of taking an AI is not to achieve a stable level of the inhibitor in the blood stream, but to moderate the amount of available Aromatase in circulation and thus achieve an appropriate level of estrogen compounds. 




Austinite said:


> Not at all. I am suggesting that the OP have blood work completed. This is individualistic and too many factors are at play. But Ill provide my views...
> 
> Note that the  studies were not done with extreme doses and certainly not with extended periods. So we have to relate with systematic conclusory. That being said, 50 mg would yield a higher compounding effect. While you might reach initial target with either 25 or 50 mg, the difference is 4, 6, 8, etc... weeks into your cycle. Furthermore; dosing Aromasin once daily is unstable. This is not an issue for non-steroid-cycle purposes, however, in the presence of supra-physiological serum testosterone, 25 mg will not compound enough to yield satisfactory results in longer terms. Most certainly not when dosed once daily. For what it's worth, the fear of depleting E2 with aromasin is fruitless at best.
> 
> Consider half life and metabolism. 25 mg once daily would be a roller coaster from start to finish. 50 mg would be a roller coaster for 2 weeks max. Beyond that, the compounded serum in your system is enough to sustain healthy E2. The "dips" from a 25 mg daily dose tell a cautionary tale. In short, administering 25 mg daily is playing "Catch Up".


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 23, 2013)

I say a short period of letro should  help


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2013)

You really need to get your E2 checked & make sure that high E2 is the problem before you start increasing  your AI.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> 50 mg /day of aromasin seems totally out of wack.  Have you ever tried what you are suggesting? It is all well and good to go around discussing studies and your theories on how they might apply, you need to consider that some unsuspecting member might take your comments as sound advice and end up with their E2 completely crashed and feeling like shit.
> 
> You do point out that individual results will vary, and my experiences are mine alone, but I will offer that while on 600mg Test E/W and 80mg Dbol/day I bumped my Aromasin from 12.5 EOD to 25/day when I thought I might be experiencing elevated E2 and promptly crashed my E2 to single digits.
> 
> Something you may want to contemplate is once a suicide inhibitor like Aromasin has bound up all the circulating aromatase in the body, how long does it take for the circulating level to recover to an effective level. The object of taking an AI is not to achieve a stable level of the inhibitor in the blood stream, but to moderate the amount of available Aromatase in circulation and thus achieve an appropriate level of estrogen compounds.



You'll never find me speaking of anything I'm not experienced with. It's merely impossible  to 'crash' e2 with Aromasin. Stability in my reference was not as you stated, it is merely to prevent 'overworking' of the compound.  I urge you to attempt viewing this on a sensitive or ultrasensitive estradiol assay. You'll note my remarks clearly. You've probably gauged your E2 with a basic estradiol assay, which is better for gauging women, not men, and results would vary. 

Lastly, as an advocate for men and womens health, and as one who understands metabolism and the human body, it's probably best to refrain from such comments as 'out of whack' and 'unsound advice'. I assure you, I have a very clear understanding of how the human body reacts and interacts with these compounds. I'm sure you'll find my resume readily available should you decide to insult me again. I was only trying to help.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 23, 2013)

Too funny! Don't get your panties all in a bunch. I'm glad you are participating here. I enjoy a well reasoned conversation about topics where there can be a difference of opinion. I hope you'll stay around and continue offering your views. You did however avoid answering the direct question posed to you. Have you ever tried running 50mg/day of Aromasin in two doses? If so, what were your results?



Austinite said:


> You'll never find me speaking of anything I'm not experienced with. It's merely impossible  to 'crash' e2 with Aromasin. Stability in my reference was not as you stated, it is merely to prevent 'overworking' of the compound.  I urge you to attempt viewing this on a sensitive or ultrasensitive estradiol assay. You'll note my remarks clearly. You've probably gauged your E2 with a basic estradiol assay, which is better for gauging women, not men, and results would vary.
> 
> Lastly, as an advocate for men and womens health, and as one who understands metabolism and the human body, it's probably best to refrain from such comments as 'out of whack' and 'unsound advice'. I assure you, I have a very clear understanding of how the human body reacts and interacts with these compounds. I'm sure you'll find my resume readily available should you decide to insult me again. I was only trying to help.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Too funny! Don't get your panties all in a bunch. I'm glad you are participating here. I enjoy a well reasoned conversation about topics where there can be a difference of opinion. I hope you'll stay around and continue offering your views. You did however avoid answering the direct question posed to you. Have you ever tried running 50mg/day of Aromasin in two doses? If so, what were your results?



That's alright, I just don't appreciate your way of conversing, it makes it difficult to communicate. I did not avoid the question. I clearly stated that you will not find me speaking of anything I am not experienced with. 

On a sensitive e2 Assay, where 29 pg/ml or less is preferred via Quest Diagnostics. In March of 2011, over the course of 12 weeks with a dose of 400mg testosterone cypionate by Pfizer, my estradiol fluctuate from week 4 to week 12 between 28 pg/ml and  39 pg/ml. This was dosing exemestane at 12.5mg twice daily. 

With negligible change in body fat, an identical dose in November of 2011 yielded serum estradiol of 18 pg/ml steadily from week 4 to the remainder of the cycle. This was dosing aromasin at 25mg twice daily. 

Either protocol was never at risk at depleting e2 to dangerous levels.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 23, 2013)

Interesting, to say the least.  For me running Test E and Dbol from a respected UGL  with test levels  at 7380ng/dl and Extermastane at 25mg/day my estradiol was reported at < 5.1 pg/ml. As you speculated this was not a sensitive assay resulting in a precise number but <5.1 is too low for me.  I am currently running 400mg Test E 600mg Tren E /week and 60mg dbol/day from the same lab.  I am taking 25mg Extemeastane twice a week on pinning days. I haven't gotten blood work done for a while, but no bloating, no sensitive nips and no crying over Hallmark movies.  I understand this is very unscientific and purely anecdotal but it is one one data point to consider and seems to be working for me. 



Austinite said:


> That's alright, I just don't appreciate your way of conversing, it makes it difficult to communicate. I did not avoid the question. I clearly stated that you will not find me speaking of anything I am not experienced with.
> 
> On a sensitive e2 Assay, where 29 pg/ml or less is preferred via Quest Diagnostics. In March of 2011, over the course of 12 weeks with a dose of 400mg testosterone cypionate by Pfizer, my estradiol fluctuate from week 4 to week 12 between 28 pg/ml and  39 pg/ml. This was dosing exemestane at 12.5mg twice daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 23, 2013)

Switching to my backup AI.   Its liquid and tastes like butthole but I know it works.   Will get bloods done as soon as I can.   Thanks for all of the good input!!!!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Oct 23, 2013)

Probably bunk if its from MP. My estro was at around 400 while using MP anastrozole. Listen to SF and use AllDayChemist.


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2013)

If you are using a credit card at ADC keep an eye out for extra charges to your account....


----------

